# Engine swaps?



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

Can anyone help me? i was told by someone..i don't know if he was right or not, but i was told i could put a regular car engine in my little truck! (i think he said that i could probably put a Skyline or Silvia engine in there!) and i was wondering if he was right..and if he is right then where can i go to find engines from Japan..(the ones that they sell that have about 30,000 miles on them!)


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

if it is possible, i'd stick an RB20 in there. small enough to fit, but with the grunt you need.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i am looking at an RB26DETT on ebay motors..they want $5,995 for it!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hell, what am i saying. yes, you can fit an SR in a nissan truck. some guy put one in there. if that works, im sure the RB would fit.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the RB26 would require A LOT of time and money to make it fit. if it takes lots of money to fit one in a 240, im sure it would be the same for a truck.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

hell yeah i think it would be SO awesome if i could get one and swap it in there! :cheers: SWEET!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

do you think you could find a site and give me the link to it for an RB20 engine??


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

dont know of any site or place with a swapped RB in a truck, but www.unstable-hybrids.com has good prices on RB20s.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Nissan trucks have the same KA motor as the 240. Which means that if you wanted to put the SR or RB20/25 in there you wouldnt have a problem considering its the same engine bay. RB26 your gonna have a problem fitting in because of the space required for the turbos. I would stick to the SR swap. Theres a guy from Team Hybrid that has a Nissan truck with the SR swap in there. he said it fit like a glove. I would go with that swap if I were you. If you must you can even get the S14 swap not even the S13 if you require a little more.

EDIT: Just as I thought I just looked it up right now and 94-96 Nissan pick ups have the KA24DE in there. You know you could even buy a turbo kit just for that motor. You would have an extra .4 liters which means more torque. But thats just a personal preference of mine. But it is VERY possible for an SR to go in there.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i think it would be cool..about how expensive do you think it will run me (with the extra parts if needed..ect.) ? just wondering, i don't even know if i'm going to do it or not..it's quiet a lot of $$$$ to save up..because right now i'm broke! but i am kinda curious about the whole thing because just saying that i have a Silvia engine or a Skyline Engine in my little TRUCK would be GREAT!!! thanks guys..anymore help would be great!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

The KA in the trucks is SOHC, KA24E.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Still a great engine just to run boost on, and with the lower SOHC comp, you can push more psi through it without blowing it (however, not more hp, but it can get pretty close.)


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

NISMO makes more stuff for the KAE than the DE. there are a lot more E turbo setups that DEs. i'll look for the site that does E custom kits.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Isn't the QR25 a truck motor?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

megaseth said:


> NISMO makes more stuff for the KAE than the DE. there are a lot more E turbo setups that DEs. i'll look for the site that does E custom kits.


www.realnissan.com

P.S. I think this thread should be moved to Forced Induction. OT is no place for tech talk :fluffy:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Thanks vodKA. hnb2003, check out the gallery. they have a lot of turbo trucks. they do some real nice work from what i've heard.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> Isn't the QR25 a truck motor?



no, thats the new se-r/altima engine


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Yeah but I thought it was originally designed for a small truck or something like that.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

All of the Nissan USDM car engines are truck engines, long stroke, no revs, no fun!

I heard someone say that an RB engine will NOT fit in a Nissan truck. The front end is not long enough for it to fit. The 240 had a longer nose on it, which allowed you to barely squeeze in the straight six. With lotsa fab skills, it'd be possible to shoehorn one in, but it'd be very difficult.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

not the RB25 or 26, but what about the RB20? those seem to fit in the 240 with ease, so im sure the truck would be able to stick one in.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

If it's possible, I'd like to know, because I want to do that. I really wanna put one in a 510, but the front end on that thing is way small.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

No RB will fit the trucks without clearencing the firewall. All are inline 6's and all have the same length, no matter what the displacement.For a swap, I would consider either a SR20DET or a 5.0 Ford V8. Difficulty is about equal as both require fabrication and rewiring to fit.The V8 will make it nose heavy though, and the SR will not. There is also the KA24DE used in 98 or newer Frontiers (and 91 and newer 240's) or the VQ30E from any number of Nissan models.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i think SR or KA-T is her best bet.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

megaseth said:


> i think SR or KA-T is her best bet.


i'll have to come up with the money...really my truck isn't mine.it's my dad's but i'm the one who drives it and i'm the one who pays for the modifications for it...(cosmetically so far anyway) so maybe in a few years i'll have enough money saved up to buy the truck from him and then save up even more money and do an engine swap..i think it would be a nice project..(i would probably also have to save a couple thou. to get a beater car for the time being while i'm working on my truck~


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you could prolly find a good beater for a $1k or a couple hundred.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah i probably could, but i kind of want something that i can trust going down the highway!!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

picky picky


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

hey..sorry! don't like breaking down, don't like flat tires...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

haha, i know. you outta get an old honda civic. those things run for ever, and if you dont think its fast, just type-r it


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

Didn't those trucks come out with the VQ30 (or VG30?) in Japan? Sounds like an easier swap idea to me? There are rear drive turbo versions of both these motors if you're really power hungry.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i dont think they had the VG30. they had some version of it, but im not sure it was the VG.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The VG30E was an option starting in either the late 80's or early 90's. The VG is still used today in the similar Frontier and Xterra, although it is the VG33E, as it has been enlarged slightly.It is also available as a supercharged engine in the Frontier SC and a similar X terra model.The VG is kinda like Nissan's version of the Small Block Chevy, it has been used in all different sizes of cars, trucks and vans with the exception of the Sentra.Applications include the :200sx(S12), Pathfinder, Frontier, X terra, Hardbody trucks, Mercury Villager, Nissan Quest, Maxima, Stanza and 300zx.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Thats right. thanks for the info himile.


----------



## pgaks2 (Aug 11, 2003)

[the other option is to find a donor xterra that is supercharged, and drop the vg33 with tranny and rear axle from the xterra into it, or even the vg30 out of a z car or pathy

Think Snow
Sheb


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

And for more power there's the turbo version of the VG30 from the 300Z.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

^ not a good fit. if that thing is crammed in the Z, its not going to fit any better in the 240.


----------

